
Ask HN: Site That Parses “Who's Hiring?” Thread Replies for Keywords/Buzzwords - myrloc
Do any of you know of a site that does this? Something even as simple as a table organized by keyword (e.g. blockchain) and posts that include the word.
======
IlyaStam
somebody built shared this a few months ago:
[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/#engineer](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/#engineer)

